# What are the best clippers out there?



## Mary22 (Mar 7, 2007)

I want to start grooming my dog. She is 7months and is a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier. Are there such things as a silent electric clipper? Or close to it? And where can I get more information on the best way to do this? Each trip to the groomers is $40-$50 so I'd like to learn to do it. Any advise or suggestions?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am not a groomer, but I have had to trim up a lot of rescues that are matted and gross. I have an Oster A5 and I think it works well. You can get all different blades and blade combs. The dogs I do are just to make them more comfortable. None of them look like they are going to a show when i am done with them. LOL They are happier though.


----------



## Mary22 (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh, great info. Are they quiet? And do you know the price range by chance? Also, are there different attachments for different lengths?

Thanks!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

The clipper is about $150.00. Blades about $30.00 and about the same for the comb set. That will determine the length you are cutting at. Ask your groomer to give you some quick tips on grooming many of them are willing to offer you advice. It will take a bit of practice before you master the perfect cut, like I said the dogs I do it doesn't matter, I am going for comfort not beauty. Some look better then others. LOL Yes, I think they are pretty quiet.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok how do I say this without sounding weir. For get getting clipers that they sell for dogs. They are ok but are expensive and do not hold up as well as the ones you can get for horse. I prefer whals over osters but both are good. Whals blades are a bit cheeper. A good set of horse clipers will run you about $75 to about $125. They are 2 speed are farly quiet as they are made to clip horses. You try putting a cliper up to a horses ear to trim out the hair.

Oh also this is one of the things you get what you pay for.

Heidi


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I like the Andis UltraEdge 2 speed. It runs around $125-$129, is quiet, easy to handle, and does a beautiful job. The blades are easy to change, you can use their blades, or those from Wahl and Oster (and others) as well. If you order them from KvVet Supply, you don't have to pay shipping charges. Well worth the cost. (I was spending over $200/month to a groomer for my two Standard Poodles before I started doing it myself.)

As for using large animal clippers (horse clippers), I think not. Certainly not on a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier!


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

poodleholic said:


> As for using large animal clippers (horse clippers), I think not. Certainly not on a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier!


There is no differnce out side the horse clippers are sturdier and cost less. Just pick the correct blade for what you are doing. 

Heidi


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> There is no differnce out side the horse clippers are sturdier and cost less. Just pick the correct blade for what you are doing.
> 
> Heidi



OK. The ones I've seen/handled are big, heavy and feel awkward in my hand. The difference is like driving an old truck that needs shocks or driving a Mercedes. They both get you there, but . . . in what condition! 

JMHO


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Ya there are several types of clippers and I have most of them. The ones you are thinking of are called body clipers and yes you really do not need them for a dog. Although I have used them on a dog or 2 when a full body clip was called for. Those will run you close to $300 for a good pair with case and all. The smaller ones that I like come is several differnt sizes some are about pen light size which for horses are good for ears and whiskers. THen there are the size that are about the size fo a 2 cell flashlight. THose are good for bridle paths which I do not do anymore and fetlock area. This type would be the best for most dogs. I tend to use all of them at times with the dogs. Keeping feet and legs trimed up on some of the dogs and such. Some are even rechargable. Very nice for those times you do not have a long enough cord to reach the outlet at a show.

Heidi


----------



## justagirl21 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm a groomer and the clippers I use get a serious workout, I've had experience with both Wahl KM-SS and Oster A5's. 

Wahls are S**T, the airfilter gets clogged with hair, they run hot, their farily heavy, noisy, they need servicing once a year (sometimes less) and the only good thing about them is they are semi-powerful and have an ergonomic shape.
The Oster A5's are powerful and are virtually indestructable, you can drop them time and time and they'll still run. A girl I work with has had hers for I think 10 years now. HOWEVER they do get hot, are only marginally quieter than the Wahls and are just as heavy. No airfilter which is good but some people clain the brushes inside the motor wear down quick and near replacing. 
I currently have the Andis AGC 2's and am with Poodleholic, I love them. they are whisper quiet, lightweight, no airfilter, ergonomic designed shape however they aren't AS powerful as others on the market (Andis AGC Super2's) but mine still have a two speed option that runs fairly high. Another thing is that they claim to have a locking switch to stop you accidentally switching it off, and mine seems to be a bit loose because when I'm on the high speed, I accidentally switch to low speed all the time


----------



## digimom (Dec 10, 2007)

Justagirl21,

I'm looking into Andis AG (AG-2) and am wondering what the "C" is after AG in the descriptions? I'm using the clippers for two mini schnauzers and a groomer of just schnauzers told me to use Andis and the single speed is all that is really necessary. I might get the 2 speed if I can find a good deal on them.

thanks, Karen


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

digimom, if you go to the Andis, get the UltraEdge 2 speed. You will love, love, love them!


----------



## digimom (Dec 10, 2007)

Poodleholic,

Thanks for the heads up on the clippers. I have "never" clipped my dog. I'm kind of worried about a "fast" clipper. I have purchased a dvd for just clipping miniature schnauzers, another vhs tape that has a giant schnauzer (got first not realizing it was "giant" schnauzers in the video). I'm looking for a table and arm (either through petedge or ebay). 

I would love to clip Brandy now, but with the cold weather, she shivers all the time if cut short, so right now she's shaggy. I may have the groomer do her in March so I have lines to go by, etc. I'll practice on the puppy!

Karen


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Karen,

Not to worry about a "fast" clipper - whether it's a 2-speed or not won't really factor in. I had never clipped a dog before, either, other than using the cordless Wahl Moser on face, feet, and base of tail. The Moser is way different from the corded Andis, so I had to get used to the feel of the Andis, and a cord to watch out for! I'm glad I got the UltraEdge because it fits my hands a lot better. They made the other clippers feel clunky and awkward in comparison. 

BTW, the blades have some sort of protective coating on them when they come new, so you have to use blade wash before attempting to clip hair! 

I got a DVD (from Muddy Creek Grooming), which really, really helped a lot. My Poodles went from looking "ok" to looking polished and professionally done. I've clipped my ex's mini Schnauzer - sort've screwed up his eyebrows once until I got the hang of it! LOL Poor Lucky. If you'd like to keep the feathers long, be sure and get a conditioning spray, to keep the hair from breaking when you brush/comb. I love the EQyss products. Having your groomer set the pattern is a good idea. S/he may even be willing to give you lessons. 

I got my table from PetEdge on sale, but never did use the arm. Maddy loves being groomed, and is very cooperative. Beau was used to it, as he's a former show dog, so he holds nice and still, too. Wish I could afford a hydrolic table, because my Poodles are Standards, so have to have them lay down for me; can't reach that high with them standing! 

You'll have fun! Happy grooming,
Lesly


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I love Andis' line of clippers; I have never been dissatisfied with any of the clippers in their line. They last a long time, and hold up well to 'abuse' haha. They run fairly quietly too.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

I also groom and show dogs. I love the Andis Ultra Edge, the A5's are not even in the same ballpark in my opinion. I own both. I got my Andis Ultra Edge clippers off eBay, new in the box with a guarantee for $109.00. If you want to leave the Wheaten's hair longer, I would suggest you also go to Petedge and purchase a set of combs. I prefer the Wahl color coded ones.(WA33900). You should also consider getting a grooming table, grooming arm and noose. A 36"x24" will be plenty big enough for a Wheaten.


----------



## justagirl21 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've heard alot about the Andis UltraEdge but I can't get them here in Australia.. Out of the Andi range I can get all the "pet" ones and out of the pro's: the one and two speed ACG's and the ACG Super 2's, THATS IT! Its very annoying as I was recommened so many types of clipper by US citizens (and I thank all who helped) but I couldn't get them here! As I said before, I love my Andis AGC 2 speed and I'm sure the UltraEdge would be just as good if not better! Also I wouldn't worry about getting a two speed as your just doing your two dogs at home. The two speed means you can clip larger areas like the body quicker and save the 1st (slow) speed for tha face and feet. As groomers here we prefer the two speed as we have to get through a number of dogs in a set time of day but for you a one speed would surfice. Good Luck


----------

